# Tie One On by Bone On Sportswear



## Bone On Sportswear (Nov 3, 2017)

Tie On One 60/40 Cotton Polyester Graphic Tee 
Softest Tee you will find 
Code: tieoneon get 25% off 
www.boneonsportswear.com


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I can attest to the quality of their apparel. Tees are soft, technicals aren't too heavy, and the Heritage Chambray is pretty much all I wear to work anymore. Good Stuff!


----------

